# The Must-Hear Ferrucio Busoni?



## gekotron (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey all,

I am curious, what works by Ferrucio Busoni should I listen to? I'm totally new to his work, but I did enjoy the part of the Piano Concerto Op 39 that I have listened to. What else should I give a go?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Piano Concerto

Berceuse elegiaque for orchestra
Nocturne Symphonique for orchestra
Turandot Suite for Orchestra

2 Violin sonatas

Piano works:
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
7 Elegies
6 Sonatinas

Doktor Faustus

For fun: Indian Phantasy for Piano & Orchestra

There are a lot of juvenile works of rather limited interest too.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

His string quartets, and the violin concerto (Szygeti recording if you can find it)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Piano works:
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
7 Elegies
6 Sonatinas"

(The above is a direct copy from _@joen_cph_'s post. I also agree with his recommendation of the piano concerto - I like the Mewton-Wood recording.)

I slightly prefer the 4-hands version of the Fantasia Contrappuntistica.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

I second the Fantasia Contrapuntistica, and add his Toccata and all of his Bach keyboard transcriptions.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> "Piano works:
> Fantasia Contrappuntistica
> 7 Elegies
> 6 Sonatinas"
> ...


Mewton-Wood-- now you're talking, what a tragedy there !!

As for the Fantasia Contrappuntistica, which is actually based on several Bach pieces of music, try to find the Egon Petri version, he was a pupil and friend of Busoni.


----------

